# Die besten Filme aller Zeiten



## maxiw (9. Juni 2007)

Hi,

ich habe mir überlegt was eigentlich so die besten Filme sind die es je gab und bin
"komischerweise" zu keinem Entschluss gekommen.
Deshalb habe ich mir gedacht, ich mache mal hier einen Thread auf und jeder kann seine persönlichen Favoriten reinschreiben.
Dann sammeln wir die mal ein paar Tage/Wochen und dann mache ich eine Umfrage,
bei der dann alle über *"den besten Film den es je gab"* abstimmen können.

Mein erster Vorschlag, von den Filmen die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe, ist auf jeden Fall die Ocean's Reihe (also 11,12 und 13).
Einfach super Filme. Besonderst im 13 spielen so viele Faktoren eine Rolle und am Ende passen alle so haargenau zusammen - einfach genial!


Also legt mal los...


----------



## tittli (10. Juni 2007)

Die Ocean's-Reihe sind deine Lieblingsfilme? Du hast eine Bildungslücke!

Ist schwierig so eine Wertung abzugeben, mach einfach mal eine Liste von Filmen die zu den besten aller Zeiten gehören:

American History X
Matrix (Teil 1)
La Haine
Sin City
La vita è bella
banlieu 13
der stellvertreter
green street hooligans
knocking on heaven's door

joah, die Liste liesse sich beliebig erweitern, ist mal das was mir auf Anhieb einfällt...

gruss


----------



## Flex (10. Juni 2007)

imdb.com Top250
Den ersten 15 kann ich mich voll und ganz anschließen, weiterhin ein paar Favoriten von mir:

Boondock Saints
Smokin' Aces
V for Vendetta
Léon
A Clockwork Orange
Sin City
The Shining
Evil Dead I - III (Kultstatus)


----------



## Acriss (10. Juni 2007)

also
auf jeden fall die starwars reihe
und herr der ringe
flcuh der karibik is auch ganz nett
und ganz klar die rush hour reihe 
das is zu geil
wie alle weiteren filme von Jackie Chan

PS:
@tittli: hip hop stinkt wirklich^^


----------



## maxiw (10. Juni 2007)

Stimmt, Jackie Chan ist einfach einer megamäßiger Schauspieler,
aber seine Filme finde ich nicht unbedingt sooo gut.


----------



## Acriss (10. Juni 2007)

maxiw hat gesagt.:


> Stimmt, Jackie Chan ist einfach einer megamäßiger Schauspieler,
> aber seine Filme finde ich nicht unbedingt sooo gut.



ich finds zu geil^^
wenn er sich da prügelt,
cool guckt und dann
Auuuuuuu


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. Juni 2007)

Felix Jacobi hat gesagt.:


> The Shining


Die alte Verfilmung mit Jack Nicholson (der die Rolle des Jack Torrance perfekt spielt) oder die neue (soweit ich weiss laengere) Version? Ich hab die gehoert die neuere Fassung soll besser sein, hab sie aber noch nicht gesehen. Und ich kann mir auch kaum vorstellen, dass jemand anders so gut abdrehen kann wie Jack Nicholson. 



Felix Jacobi hat gesagt.:


> Evil Dead I - III (Kultstatus)


Absolut, aber in der Kategorie wuerde ich dann auch noch Hellraiser nennen. 



Acriss hat gesagt.:


> auf jeden fall die starwars reihe


Vor allem die Teile 4-6, wobei ich auch 1-3 ganz gut finde.



Acriss hat gesagt.:


> und herr der ringe


Absolut, viel naeher am Buch haette die Verfilmung nicht sein koennen. Natuerlich gibt es so einige Unterschiede, aber wie auch in den Kommentaren und Making-Ofs gesagt wird: Es gibt eben Dinge die fuer den Film nicht so wichtig sind.
Der Film wurde auf jeden Fall dem Buch gerecht, die Story kam gut rueber und das ist wichtig. Es gibt schlechtere Verfilmungen.  Wie z.B. die meisten, alten Verfilmungen von Stephen King Buechern. 



Acriss hat gesagt.:


> flcuh der karibik is auch ganz nett


Fluch der Karibik ist der einzige Piratenfilm den ich mir ansehen kann. 



Acriss hat gesagt.:


> PS:
> @tittli: hip hop stinkt wirklich^^


Und zwar meilenweit!

So, nun noch was von mir selbst:

Indiana Jones (alle 3)
Sphere
The Abyss
2001 - Odyssee im Weltraum
2010 - Das Jahr in dem wir Kontakt aufnehmen
Clockwork Orange


----------



## Flex (10. Juni 2007)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Die alte Verfilmung mit Jack Nicholson (der die Rolle des Jack Torrance perfekt spielt) oder die neue (soweit ich weiss laengere) Version? Ich hab die gehoert die neuere Fassung soll besser sein, hab sie aber noch nicht gesehen. Und ich kann mir auch kaum vorstellen, dass jemand anders so gut abdrehen kann wie Jack Nicholson.


Die alte... 
Die Neue habe ich ehrlich gesagt nichtmals registriert... 
Vielleicht werde ich das mal nachholen, aber ich glaube kaum, dass jemand da wirklich dran kommt...


Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Absolut, aber in der Kategorie wuerde ich dann auch noch Hellraiser nennen.


Definitiv, gehört auch dazu... Besonders 1, 2 und 3... Wobei 2 der Favorit ist 



Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Fluch der Karibik ist der einzige Piratenfilm den ich mir ansehen kann.


Des Königs Admiral
Meuterei auf der Bounty

Meine Lieblingsfilme was in etwa in diese Thematik geht... Auch wenn sie keinen charismatischen, leicht schwulen Jack Sparrow haben 



Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> So, nun noch was von mir selbst:
> 
> Indiana Jones (alle 3)
> Sphere
> ...



Indiana Jones zugestimmt, genauso wie 2001 - Odyssee im Weltraum
Sphere und Abyss waren jetzt net ganz mein Geschmack und 2010 muss ich zu meiner Schande gestehen noch nicht geguckt zu haben....


Ich schmeiße mal noch die "Planet der Affen" Filme hier rein


----------



## d2wap (11. Juni 2007)

Ich füg auch noch was dazu:


Full Metal Jacket
Forrest Gump
Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas

Der Rest wurde ja schon erwähnt


----------



## KlaDi (11. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

also ich habe mir jetzt nicht die Liste von mymdb angesehen, aber es fehlen defintiv:

Rambo I-III
Mad Max I-III

gruß klaus.


----------



## d2wap (11. Juni 2007)

Wenn wir schon bei Stallone sind:

Rocky 1 fehlt auch noch


----------



## Nils Hitze (11. Juni 2007)

Lost in Translation
Fith Element
Stirb Langsam 3 (für die "I hate N****-Szene)

Fabelhafte Welt der Amelie
Was das Herz begehrt (hab ich das gerade gesagt?)

Demolition Man, als All time favorit


----------



## Leola13 (11. Juni 2007)

Hai,

wo bleibt Snake Plisgen (?) aus die Klapperschlange ?

Die letzten paar Minuten sind doch wohl genial.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Nikon the Third (12. Juni 2007)

Da meine Favoriten schon fast alle genannt sind, hier noch ein paar Filme, die mich beim ersten mal ansehen wirklich vom Hocker hauten:

Event Horizon find ich ziemlich gut, die aufgebaute Spannung, da passt das ganze Drumherum.
The Game seh ich mir auch immer wieder an.
Lost in Translation (war das nicht schon mal?)

Und zum Abschluss ein Film, bei dem ich mit einer miserablen Erwartung ins Kino gegangen bin, so auf Niveau schlechter Horrorfilm, der aber mit so viel unerwarteten Sachen und Witz aufzuhorchen hat, dass es ein Wahnsinn ist. Severance

PS: Bud Spencer & Terence Hill nicht vergessen!


----------



## TobYBrain (29. Juni 2007)

Hm man muss wirklich überlegen ... also meine Favoriten wurden hier auch schon genannt:
Ocean's 11 - 13 ;-) cool, witzig und einfach genial 
Dann sicherlich noch Indiana Jones, Star Wars und Fluch der Karibik ...

Ich habe erst überlegt, ob vielleicht Spiderman noch mit dazu gehört, aber wenn ich die Filme mit den anderen vergleiche, komme ich zu dem Schluss, dass Spiderman nicht mit in die Reihe gehört.

TobY


----------



## lenz_m_e (18. Juli 2007)

Ich denk mal, dass man die besten Filme aller Zeiten noch in Kategorien unterteilen sollte...man kann ja nich ne schnulze mit nem ballerfilm vergleichen...


----------



## PhoenixLoe (8. August 2007)

Dann führe ich heute mal ne neue Kategorie ein: Animationsfilme. Und ich glaub ich bin nicht der einzige, der meint, dass die Filme von Pixar von jeher mehr Seele und Geist hatten, als die meisten "großen" Hollywood-Filme! ;-)

Gruß
PhoenixLoe


----------



## Jan Seifert (9. August 2007)

Da diese Filme bisher kaum genannt wurden, meine Liste. Meiner Meinung nach mit die besten Filme, die es je gab...

Requiem for a Dream
Pulp Fiction
Fight Club
Kill Bill
American Beauty
Dogville
Irreversible (vorsichtig, brutal)
Memento
Man on the moon (Jim Carrey)
Magnolia
21 Grams
Donnie Darko
Amores perros
Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas
Adaption
Band of Brothers (ich weiß, ist eine Serie )
Being John Malkovich
Brazil
The Boondock Saints (Der blutige Pfad Gottes)
The Godfather (alle drei)
Casino
Schindlers Liste
Snatch
The Shawshank Redemption (Die Verurteilten)

und noch viele viele mehr


----------



## Cherrywine (16. August 2007)

So schnell du kannst [gibt's leider nur als Fernsehfilm...]
Requiem For A Dream
Adams Äpfel
Fear And Loathing in Las Vegas


----------



## Rostiges Fahrrad (5. September 2007)

Hallo Miteinander

Also die meisten der meiner meinung nach besten filme sind bereits genannt aber einer ist nicht dabei was mich ehrlich gesagt ein bisschen verwundert und Zwar die Matrix Trilogie finde ich persöhnlich nicht schlecht.

Und der Geilste Film wenn man was zum lachen sucht ist   Ich beide & sie  (einfach zum totlachen)

mfg 

Rostiges Fahrrad


----------



## Duxias (5. September 2007)

Meiner Meinung nach gibt es nur einen wahren besten Film:

_Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod_

Diese perfektionierte Langsamkeit ist einfach unglaublich.


----------



## mAu (11. September 2007)

So, hier mal meine Favoriten...

Lammbock
Bube, Dame, König, grAs
El Mariachi und Desperado
From Dusk Till Dawn
Dänische Delikatessen
und natürlich The Simpsons Movie


----------



## Buba235 (11. September 2007)

Also meine:

- In China essen sie Hunde.
- Matrix (1 - 3)
- Grasgeflüster
- Barfuß
- Memento
- Gods Army
- El dia dela Bestia
- Mann beißt Hund
- El Mariachi
...

Ich hätte noch so vile, aber das würde den Rahmen sprengen 

Gruß
Buba


----------



## Adi | tmine (11. September 2007)

- Big Lebowsky
- Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod
- Die üblichen Verdächtigen
- Snatch
- ...


----------



## mAu (11. September 2007)

Buba235 hat gesagt.:


> _[...]_
> - Grasgeflüster
> _[...]_


Der ist auch toll!


----------



## zerix (11. September 2007)

Hey,

ich bin mir sicher, dass von diesen Filme schon welche genannt wurden, aber das sind meine Favoriten:

-Sin City
-Herr der Ringe
-From Dusk till Dawn
-SAW I
-Oceans 11
-Armageddon
-Matrix 1

Dann finde ich noch Filme gut auf wahren Begebenheiten wie:

-Men of Honor
-Freedom Writers

Das sind die Filme die ich vorschlagen würde für den Titel "Die besten Filme aller Zeiten". 
Irgendwas macht diese Filme auf ihre Art besonders. Sie sind nicht wie andere, die anderen Filmen gleichen und nur eine andere Geschichte haben. 
Sin City beispielsweise ist auf die Comic-Art gemacht. 
Oceans 11 geniale Idee. 
Saw 1, guter Thriller mit einem "Serienkiller" fast komplett ohne Gewalt (auch wenn Blut floss) und sehr überaschendem Ende.
Matrix 1 gute und neue Effekte (sehr oft kopiert)

So hat jeder Film von diesen was besonderes.

Ich finde noch mehr Filme gut, z. B. Saw II oder Oceans 12 u 13. Aber da glaube ich nicht, dass sie diesen Titel verdient haben.


MFG

zEriX


----------



## Tobias Köhler (12. September 2007)

Meine Favourites:

Pulp Fiction - Kultige Nonsens Dialoge^^
SAW - Einfach mal ein Ende womit kaum jemand rechnet
Herr der Ringe 1-3 - Die einzige Buchverfilmung, die an die Bücher rankommt
American Beauty
Bourne Trilogie
Matrix(OHNE die Geldmacher-Fortsetzungen)
-------------------
Mehr fallen mir jetzt nicht ein, ich finde das schwer einzuschätzen, was nun die besten sind, es gibt sehr viele gute Filme, aber die hier haben es verdient, genannt zu werden


----------



## Der Meister (19. September 2007)

Hier die für mich 70 besten Filme
Reihenfolge ist eigentlich unwichtig. (Außer die Top 3)


 1.Pulp Fiction
 2.Zwei Glorreiche Halunken
 3.Der Pate
 4.Kill Bill Vol.2
 5.Kill Bill Vol.1
 6.Uhrwerk Orange
 7.Es war einmal in Amerika
 8.Die 7 Samurai
 9.City of God
10.Citizen Kane
11.American Beauty
12.Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance
13.Oldboy
14.Sieben
15.Hana-Bi
16.Der Pate 2
17.Die 12 Geschworenen
18.Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod
19.Reservoir Dogs
20.A Better Tomorrow
21.The Killer 
22.Hard Boiled
23.Im Körper des Feindes
24.Einer flog über das Kuckuksnest
25.Das Fenster zum Hof
26.Der Unsichtbare Dritte 
27.Psycho
28.Fight Club
29.Die Ritter der Kokosnuss
30.Das Leben des Brian
31.Bube Dame König grAs
32.Snatch
33.Memento
34.Vergiss mein Nicht
35.Fabelhafte Welt der Amelie
36.Terminator 2
37.Alien
38.Goodfellas
39.Casino
40.Wie ein Wilder Stier
41.Taxi Driver
42.Casablanca
43.Schindlers Liste
44.Lawrence von Arabien
45.The Wild Bunch
46.Apocalypse Now
47.L.A Confidential
48.Rashomon
49.Das Boot
50.Jackie Brown
51.Blade Runner
52.Der Clou
53.Indiana Jones 1
54.Indiana Jones 3
55.Platoon
56.Mulholland Drive
57.Leon Der Profi
58.Memories of Murder
59.Kikujiros Sommer
60.Ran
61.Das Dschungelbuch
62.Der König der Löwen
63.Mulan
64.Akira
65.Die Letzten Glühwürmchen
66.Prinzessin Mononoke
67.Jin-Roh
68.Chihiros Reise
69.Die Unglaublichen
70.Shrek


----------



## Seminex (20. September 2007)

Hi zusammen

wär auch mal interessant welche von den genannten Filmen man noch in 20 - 50 Jahren kennt.

Was findet ihr eigentlich alle an sin city so toll - ich fand den überhaupt nicht gut und hab ihn mir nichtmal zuende angesehn

Meine Cultfilmliste reich ich noch nach  :suspekt:

PS

Wurde eigentlich schon "Wir waren Helden" erwähnt ? den find ich mega gut - kommt gleich nach BoB


----------



## zerix (21. September 2007)

Die ganze Art wie der Film gemacht wurde ist mal was anderes. Vielleicht hättest du dir den Film mal bis zum Ende ansehen sollen, dann wüsstest du vielleicht warum die meisten Leute den gut finden. ;-)

MFG

zEriX


----------



## Tobias Köhler (21. September 2007)

Sowas ist eben Geschmackssache. Hier haben viele auch die Werke Tarantinos erwähnt, es gibt aber eben soviele, die Filme wie Pulp Fiction einfach nicht leiden können 

Aber mein Geschmack ist es allemal ^^


----------



## fish-guts (21. September 2007)

Hallo

Yep, ist schon so mit dem Geschmack. 

Meine Favoriten:

Star Wars
American History X
Die Bource Identität, die Bourne Verschwörung, das Bource Ultimatum
Dumm und Dümmer
The life of David Gale
The chronicles of narnia - the lion, the witch and the wardrobe

Das wären so meine "besten" 

Gruss

FG


----------



## Der Meister (21. September 2007)

Verstehe auch nicht warum so viele den Film vergöttern.
Ich finde ihn zwar gut, aber zu den besten Filmen zähle ich ihn nicht.

Zum Thema welche Filme man noch in 20-50 Jahren kennt:

Ich schätze mal, das wird wie bei der klassischen Musik oder diversen alten Opern und Theaterstücken sein. An echte Meisterwerke wird man sich einfach immer erinnern. Es werden warscheinlich die Filme sein die etwas besonderes für die Filmwelt dargestellt haben.
z.B 
Pulp Fiction - für den Gangsterfilm
Terminator 1+2 - für den bereich Actionfilm
Alien - für den gesamten Monsterhorror bereich
Star Wars - für Science Fiction
Der Pate - Für den Mafiafilm
Zwei g. Halunken + Spiel m. d. L. v. Tod - für den Bereich Italo-Western
12 Uhr Mittags - Klassischer Western
usw.

Dazu kommen die ganzen alten bekannten Klassiker die heute schon sehr alt sind und warscheinlich nie in Vergessenheit geraten
Casablanca, Citizen Kane, Psycho, Die Sieben Samurai usw.

Auserdem sicherlich noch: Titanic, Schindlers Liste, Herr der Ringe uvm.


----------



## RobRoss (25. September 2007)

ich würd sagen:

-das bourne ultimatum(ichw ar 3 tage hintereinander drin;-))
-forest gump
-kill bill(1,2)
-inside man


----------



## ophasis (25. September 2007)

# Einer flog übers Kuckucksnest
# Matrix
# Scarface
# Dogtown
# Fight Club
# The Fast and the Furious Tokio Drift (bin ein echter Fan der Trilogie  )
# Die Stirblangsam Reihe
# American Beauty


----------



## Ex1tus (26. September 2007)

Wie schon auf german-bash.org steht:



> A:Viele Probleme in Star Wars würden sich dadurch lösen lassen, das sie Geländer an hohe, gefährliche Überwege bauen
> B: Dann müssten sie sich ja einen Plot überlegen.



und einen Ersatz Hyperantrieb mitnehmen, der hat eh immerzu ein Leck^^.

Aber mir gefallen die SW Filme eigtl. auch.


Achja, hier ist eine gaaanz wichtige Filmreihe vergessen worden.
Alles von BRUCE LEE!


----------



## Bismark (17. November 2007)

Hi,
meine Favoriten sind folgende Filme:

Der mit dem Wolf Tanzt
Leon
The One 
Der Pate (1-3)
Der Letzte Mohikaner


Die Filme von Jacki Chan gefallen mir generell.


----------



## DrMueller (23. Januar 2008)

Schwer zu sagen, Filme wie Oceans sind mir ehrlich gesagt zu plump, um als wirklich supertolle Filme zu gelten. Müssten Filme sein, die nie langweilig werden, eine Moral und Witz haben und trotzdem noch etwas Story. Ausserdem müsste man über sie abendlange Gespräche führen können und die Musik sollte stimmen. So was wie vielleicht:
1. Fight Club
2. Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas (habe den Film nie als Komödie gesehen)
3. Die wunderbare Welt der Amelie


----------



## tittli (28. Januar 2008)

Habe ich letzthin gesehen:

Mathilde - Eine grosse Liebe

Ein Kriegsfilm verstrickt in eine Liebes-Geschichte (oder umgekehrt?) von Jean-Pierre Jeunet und mit Audrey Tautou (beide: Die fabelhafte Welt der Amelie).

Jeunet's Stil ist unverkennbar, und wer Amelie mochte wird diesen Film lieben...wunderschöne Bilder, wunderschöne Geschichte und ein Ende, bei dem ich fast geweint hätte;-)

gruss


----------



## kaMii (29. Januar 2008)

Der grossteil meiner Favoriten wurde schon genannt, aber mir fehlt "Braveheart" noch. Vielleicht hab ich den ja bei jmd. übersehen aber er gehört definitiv dazu.


----------



## CSANecromancer (29. Januar 2008)

Der 13. Krieger
13 Geister
Das Geheimnis der Tempelritter
Ghost in a shell
Akira


Das sind so die Teile, die bei mir immer und immer wieder laufen.


----------



## Matze (29. Januar 2008)

- Starwars (alle)
- Die nackte Kanone (alle)
- Hotshots2
- Fast alles von Jacki Chan
- I Robot
- Bravehard


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (29. Januar 2008)

Noch nicht genannt wurde 


The Green Mile

Für die Sparte "Animationsfilme" nominiere ich 


Final Fantasy VII - Advent Children
Ghost In The Shell I


Dennis 'desch' Schmidt


----------



## Bismark (5. Februar 2008)

hi,

hab vergessen zu nennen 

Die farbe Lila


----------



## pecxen (5. Februar 2008)

Bin absoluter Star Wars Fan, Fight Club finde ich genauso geil 

Aber welchen ich noch sehr mag und verdammt clever gemacht finde ist "Nicht Auflegen"!

mfg
flo


----------



## TMC-Deluxe (10. Februar 2008)

So ich will auch… obwohl wie wir ja schon gehört haben das gar nicht so einfach ist und Kategorien eigentlich besser wären… zudem müsste man eigentlich auch noch nach Unterhaltungswert und Botschaft sortieren … weil vergleich mal Clockwork Orange mit Stirb langsam… einer herrlich flach der andre herrlich ansträngend und mehrschichtig

Naja, ich leg ma los 

Schindlers Liste 
Philadelphia 
The Pianist
Vanilla Sky
Herr der Ringe (1-3)
Indiana Jones (1-3)
Star Wars (alles außer III - Revenge of the Sith, den hass ich wie die Pest)
Forrest Gump
Finding Neverland
Die Verurteilten
Fight Club 
Gladiator
The Sixth Sense (beim ersten mal gucken)
...
...

und die fallen mir nur so zwischendurch ein…..


----------



## Comcon (2. März 2008)

ich zähl mal meine top 10 auf

1. My Fair Lady
2.Casablanca
3.Forest Gump
4.Indiana Jones und der Todestempel
5.Frühstück bei Tiffany
6.Vertigo
7.Die Vögel
8.Vom Winde Verweht
9.Manche mögens heiss
10.Der Pate I, II

Ich stehe vollkommen auf alte Hollywood Filme.


----------



## Ex1tus (4. März 2008)

TMC-Deluxe hat gesagt.:


> obwohl wie wir ja schon gehört haben das gar nicht so einfach ist und Kategorien eigentlich besser wären… zudem müsste man eigentlich auch noch nach Unterhaltungswert und Botschaft sortieren … weil vergleich mal Clockwork Orange mit Stirb langsam…




Man müsste da mal die richtigen Kriterien finden.


Unterhaltungswert
Botschaft
Anspruch
Action
Humor
usw.

Vielleicht auf einer Skala von 1-10 und dann noch Anmerkungen. Zum Beispiel hinter "Humor" noch "schwarz", "Slapstick" oder "Nonsens".


----------



## Rasenkantenstein (6. März 2008)

Hallo!!

Ein Film der an Komik und merkwürdigen Charakteren kaum zu übertreffen ist: Schwarze Katze Weißer Kater.
Der beste Mafia Film aller Zeiten: Der Pate (und Teil 2, nagut  (auch mit der Favorit auf die beste Filmmusik)
Der beste Western: Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod
Einer der besten Musicalfilme: Singing in the Rain
Der Film mit dem besten Twist: Die Verurteilten, und auch der Clou, sehr witzig!
Mein Lieblings-Hitchcock: Der unsichtbare Dritte
Einer der besten Film-Noirs: M - eine Stadt sucht einen Mörder
Bestes Fantasy: Herr der Ringe-Trilogie
Natürlich dürfen die Monty Pythons nicht fehlen (Brian)

Und in loser Reihenfolge: Pulp Fiction, Leben!, Heat, Amarcord, Das Leben der Anderen und viele viele mehr


----------



## Ex1tus (4. April 2008)

Vielleicht kann man sich auch daran orientieren: http://imdb.com/chart/top


----------



## TMC-Deluxe (9. Juni 2008)

ja könnte man, dann bräuchte man diesen Thread aber nicht mehr ;-]


----------



## Ex1tus (18. Juni 2008)

Dann löscht ihn doch . 

Es gibt auch noch eine Seite auf der alle "professionellen" Kritiken zusammengefasst werden und eine Endwertung ergeben. Ich weiß jetzt nur nicht mehr wie sie heißt....


----------



## moemaster (1. Dezember 2008)

Chaos mit Wesley Snipes und Jason Statham
&
mein absoluter Favourite Lucky # Slevin. Geniale Story


----------



## Ex1tus (1. Dezember 2008)

moemaster hat gesagt.:


> mein absoluter Favourite Lucky # Slevin. Geniale Story



Das stimmt, leider ist er beim 2ten mal anschauen nur noch durchschnittlich, 



Spoiler



da man ja schon weiß was ein Kansas City Shuffle ist . Aber beim ersten mal flasht er schon hart. Bin normalerweise einer der sehr oft weiß wer der Killer ist, oder was gleich in einem Buch passiert, bei diesem Film nicht


----------



## zerix (1. Dezember 2008)

Bei Lucky#Slevin muss ich voll und ganz zustimmen.


----------



## Va7e (19. Januar 2009)

Meine Top10:

1. Die üblichen Verdächtigen
2. Se7en
3. Heat
4. 8mm
5. Bube, Dame, König, grAs
6. Glengarry Glen Ross
7. Matrix
8. Sin City
9. The Dark Knight
10. Pulp Fiction (unbedingt auf englisch gucken!)


----------



## biene_ms (12. Februar 2009)

Hier sind schon so viele Top-Filme genannt worden. Nenne hier einmal ein paar Filme, die mir spontan zu diesem Thema einfallen:

Kriminalfilme/Thriller:
Old Boy
Der unsichtbare Dritte & Vertigo
Memento
L.A. Confidential
Dressed to Kill
M - Eine Stadt such einen Mörder
H. Bogart-Filme

Actionfime:
Die Klapperschlange (wann kommt eigentlich das Remake)
Westworld (sollte es dazu nicht auch mal ein Remake geben!?)
Rollerball (das Original mit J. Caan)
Terminator
Phantom Kommando

Weitere:
Big Lebowsky
The Prestige
Adams Apfel und fast alle Filme mit Mads Mikkelsen

Schaupielerisch herausragend fand ich übrigens Christian Bale in The Machinist, der sich für die Rolle fast zu Tode gehungert hat.


----------



## AnnaBanana20 (9. März 2009)

Ich finde, dass "Fight Club" eindeutig der beste Film aller Zeiten ist. Da gibt es nichts zu rütteln.


----------



## pOwLchen (10. Juni 2009)

hallo,



			
				AnnaBanana20 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... "Fight Club" eindeutig der beste Film aller Zeiten ...


 dem kann ich nur zustimmen, der Film zeigt einiges über unseren livestyle und wie Dogmatisiert wir sind.

Es wurden ja schon einige "Hollywood" streifen genannt, aber wie steht es mit der konkurenz aus fernost?

Bisher hab ich nur Oldboy gelesen (Jacky Chan zählt für mich nicht zu Asiatischen Produktionen!), weiter highlights aus meiner sicht sind;

1. Die Töchter des Chinesischen Gärtners
2. Martyr
3. Pan's Labyrinth (ist glaube ich Hollywood, oder?)
4. Wag the Dog (definitiv Hollywood, aber dennoch genial)
5. Ongback
6. 39.90

um die liste mal um ein paar weitere zu ergänzen.


Ich finde "DEN" besten Film schlechthin gibt es nicht, man könnte maximal (abgesehen von einzelnen genre's) einen kompromiss finden, und selbst dabei würden viele abstriche machen müssen. Dennoch netter thread, so bekommt man einen eindruck vom geschmack, der anwesenden Community


----------



## Another (12. Juni 2009)

Star Wars Episode 4-6. Da geht für mich nix drüber, punkt, ende.


----------



## pOwLchen (13. Juni 2009)

schock  

die hätte ich ja fast vergessen. Aber nicht vergessen das die episoden 4 - 6 absoluten kultstatus genießen.


----------



## Mettbrot (19. Juni 2009)

Speed (1. Teil) - letzte Woche nach langer Zeit mal wieder gesehen und 
für gut befunden . Werde auch mal eine Top 10 hier posten.

Muß aber erst noch ein paar Tage drüber nachdenken


----------



## Sixty (10. Juni 2010)

"Man on fire", "Training day" und "Inside man".

Denzel ist der Beste


----------



## chmee (10. Juni 2010)

Ich hab Letztens eine TopTen der 90er gemacht, es ist interessant, die Jahrzehnte nach ihren Schmuckstücken zu durchsuchen (und am Ende doch noch etliche zu finden )

http://www.phreekz.de/wordpress/2010/04/die-film-topten-der-90er/

mfg chmee


----------



## Kai008 (10. Juni 2010)

Hm, den/die besten Filme aller Zeiten kann ich nicht nennen, da ich nicht alle Filme aller Zeiten kenne.
Kann nur mein absoluten Lieblingsfilm nennen: Wargames - Kriegspiele.


----------



## Halpha (13. Juni 2010)

mir fehlen viel zu sehr die neuen Filme und vorallem wird hier kaum rücksicht darauf genommen dass der BESTE Film ja sowohl dir, mir und dem anderen gefallen soll d.h der Film sollte sowohl einem Liebesfilm Fan gefallen als auch einem Action Film Fan. Natürlich kann man es nie jedem recht machen Aber Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel:

Darum mein Favorit:

Avatar - Aufbruch nach Pandora

Zur Erklärung:

Ich finde den Film einfach super gemacht vorallem mit den zwar wenigen aber zumindest vorhandenen 3D effekten, in der 3D Version natürlich

Und das wichtigste sogar Mädls die normal überhaupt nicht auf sowas stehen sagten, der ist GEIL

Und wann kommt die Abstimmung?

LG


----------

